

17-Year Old Scams Thousands of Android Users With Fake AV App - ytNumbers
http://www.dailytech.com/Texas+17Year+Old+Scams+Thousands+of+Android+Users+With+Fake+AV+App/article34668c.htm

======
joshdance
Don't want to open the iOS vs Android box here, just pointing out that for all
the downsides and problems with App Store reviews (I am an iOS developer,
believe me, there are many) this sort of scam happens far less with iOS
because of the reviews.

